# Upgrading a port manually



## BLuFeNiX (May 1, 2012)

Hi,

I recently installed www/shellinabox version 2.10 on my home server. How can I upgrade the port to the newest version (2.14)? I was going to just build the 2.14 release and install it, but I thought that might mess something up since I have 2.10 installed already.

Should I deinstall 2.10? Should I somehow merge the 2.14 source into the ports tree?

I just want to make sure I still have all the proper startup scripts, and that I'm not breaking anything by using a non-FreeBSD specific port.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2012)

You're going to have to wait until the port gets updated.

Or, you can try and port it yourself and submit the patches.


----------



## BLuFeNiX (May 1, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You're going to have to wait until the port gets updated.
> 
> Or, you can try and port it yourself and submit the patches.



Alright, thanks. I might try that if I have nothing else better to do today.


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2012)

This will come in handy: FreeBSD Porter's Handbook.


----------

